
You might find your next home on Amazon - bribroder
https://qz.com/1383672/you-might-find-your-next-home-on-amazon/
======
anoncoward111
And dare I say it would be a good thing, just like when Sears Catalog sold
decent quality houses too.

I still have yet to buy a house, and it isn't because I haven't tried. Here's
some of the major issues I encountered with buying a house.

1) Dangerous hidden problems with the house

I once visited a house advertised for $120,000. It was old but fixable. 3 days
after I visited, the clogged oil burner and tank blew up and burned the whole
house down.

2) High property taxes

On Long Island NY or in New Jersey, property tax bills of $800-1000 _per
month_ are the norm, regardless of house quality or school district.

3) High housing prices, period

Everyone can bet on a house with the banks money, so in a seller's market,
buyers have worse odds of winning the right house

4) More technical expertise requied

K factor on a boiler. 5/2 ARM loans. Denim insulation. 110v fuse boxes. Forced
air. Closing costs. Tenant's rights. Setback codes.

All of these technical terms are just some of the things that will pop up
whenever a homeowner wants to do something to their house to save a little
money, like taking in tenants or upgrading to more efficient appliances or
adding storage to their house via a shed.

Basically, when something goes wrong in a house, you're on the hook.

If Amazon can fix most of these problems for a cheap and easy price, then sign
me up.

